# Vintage Baby Orange Gaggia



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

Having used commercial Gaggias for years - I've just inherited my parent's 1970s baby orange Gaggia - I think they hardly used it and can now understand why! After going through the instructions several times, I've set it up.. all lights work, steaming wand is working but I can't get the coffee to come out... it's making a hideous buzzing sound constantly, and the top is very hot... I can smell the coffee, just can't access it... any answers/advice please


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Krikarva said:


> Having used commercial Gaggias for years - I've just inherited my parent's 1970s baby orange Gaggia - I think they hardly used it and can now understand why! After going through the instructions several times, I've set it up.. all lights work, steaming wand is working but I can't get the coffee to come out... it's making a hideous buzzing sound constantly, and the top is very hot... I can smell the coffee, just can't access it... any answers/advice please


Open it up and take a photo of the insides.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It sounds as if it is choking. If you have no coffee in the basket does water come out then?


----------



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

Krikarva said:


> Having used commercial Gaggias for years - I've just inherited my parent's 1970s baby orange Gaggia - I think they hardly used it and can now understand why! After going through the instructions several times, I've set it up.. all lights work, steaming wand is working but I can't get the coffee to come out... it's making a hideous buzzing sound constantly, and the top is very hot... I can smell the coffee, just can't access it... any answers/advice please


Nothing comes out even with the coffee holder out - I'm not even certain I'm pressing the right buttons...as for stripping it down... I think it may be a candidate for the tip


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

You can produce steam?

When you press the brew button, can you hear the pump?

It's possible the brew head might be choked or a valve or something is stuck.

The Baby has a solenoid (I'm not sure about your machine, the current baby does anyway.) , which is essentially and electromagnet which opens and closes a valve arrangement which looks something like a single switch double pole.

If you can produce steam and water from the steam wand, then it sounds like something on the brew-head side of the machine is broken with the solenoid being the main path from boiler to outside the machine.

The switches work like this

Power

Steam

Brew

Power will power the thing, steam will close the solenoid valve (so nothing can escape though the brewhead) and heat the water to steam temps and brew will open the solenoid valve and activate the pump, allowing water to escape though the brewhead.

What's interesting is if you press the steam (which will close the solenoid) and then the brew, the pump will activate forcing water into the boiler, but (as the solenoid is closed) not out of the brew head. Should you open the steam valve, the water will be ejected from the boiler via the steam valve.

When you try to brew, are you pressing all the buttons?

Try only pressing the power on and then the brew button (make sure steam is turned off). In the case that you press all 3 and the steam valve is closed, then the pump will struggle to compress water into the boiler (which is impossible) causing the pump to choke.


----------



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> You can produce steam?
> 
> When you press the brew button, can you hear the pump?
> 
> ...


Thankyou - it all seems terribly complicated -I've let it cool down now and will try again tomorrow - when I may just try and take it apart - it's just a ver heavy piece of kit to start trying to explore - 12kilo!


----------



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm going to let it cool down and explore further tomorrow - thank you for your advice


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Krikarva said:


> I'm going to let it cool down and explore further tomorrow - thank you for your advice


When you open it, take some photos so I can get a good idea of what's inside.

I think all Gaggia are pretty much identical inside anyway plus or minus a few parts.

You would also be advised to get some descaler and cleaning solution such as purly caf.

A clean machine is a happy machine and it eliminates at least the variable that your machine is just dirty.


----------



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok - it's another day.... and I have some time... I also have a pack of Gaggia descaler that originally came with the machine... all the instructions on the packet are in Italian...so I'm afraid I really haven't a clue where it should go or what I should be doing... does it go into the reservoir? I shall pluck up the courage to open it up..... scary stuff!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

watch this!


----------



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

Krikarva Jr here - i've just been asked to take a quick look at this lump and have determined that the solenoid works (by switching from steam to brew with the pump running) and the buzzing sound seems to be the pump running dry. I've tried to draw water through in both modes but cant see any water moving up the tubes.

Does the pump need priming and if so, how is this done?

Thanks.

K Jr.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Krikarva said:


> Krikarva Jr here - i've just been asked to take a quick look at this lump and have determined that the solenoid works (by switching from steam to brew with the pump running) and the buzzing sound seems to be the pump running dry. I've tried to draw water through in both modes but cant see any water moving up the tubes.
> 
> Does the pump need priming and if so, how is this done?
> 
> ...


Just sounds like the pump might be broken.


----------



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

Krikarva back again - Jr on tour... I've decided to have go at replacing the pump.. however, in order to get a new one I have to se what the old one looks like... to that end.. what/where do I start unscrewing to find out where in the body it is? Please could you tell me where to start? I'm totally lost


----------



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello there....How on earth do I open it to get inside?? Bottom? Where the water comes out? I'm going to try and replace the water pump but have no clue even where to find the existing one - sorry but I'm absolutely not good at appliance repairs....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe the first screws you need to remove are under the steam knob, should just pull off, then underneath where the near the group head and under the water tank, you should then be able to take the body apart, be careful and take your time, take photos as you go. The pump is underneath the water tank.


----------



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

Ha... thank you ! I think I should just quit while I'm ahead...







- I took the plate off, then removed central screw on water exit thing and this is where it starts to look complicated and also looks like I need more than a regular screwdriver....


----------



## Krikarva (Aug 26, 2013)

(Krikarva Jr writes...)

Coffeechap & Kyle548 - thanks for your help. Finally got the machine into bite sized pieces and can confirm that the water pump is indeed dead.

New pump has been ordered and I'll post some instructions on how to fit it for future reference. Beautifully built machines but a bugger to get apart!


----------

